# How do I connect a 5-pin fan?



## Weer (Nov 13, 2009)

I have just purchased this Delta fan - http://www.thefanvan.net/servlet/the-78/Delta-AFC1212DE-120mm-x/Detail

I have no way of connecting it.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 13, 2009)

> The wires are configured for the Dell motherboards, but the color codes on the wires are standard and the can be rearranged easily. Let us know if you'd like the pinout set to standard PWM.



I essentially did the same thing when I switched out fans in my PowerEdge. Their three-pin fans use an audio style head and I had to switch out the standard three-pin head on my replacement fans with the them.

If you have some PWM fans laying around, can use the heads from them, order some, or simply connect individual wires to the pins on the motherboard. Perhaps using a little electrical tape to make sure they don't touch.


----------



## Weer (Nov 13, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> I essentially did the same thing when I switched out fans in my PowerEdge. Their three-pin fans use an audio style head and I had to switch out the standard three-pin head on my replacement fans with the them.
> 
> If you have some PWM fans laying around, can use the heads from them, order some, or simply connect individual wires to the pins on the motherboard. Perhaps using a little electrical tape to make sure they don't touch.



Can't I just use the original head and plug it directly into the 4-pin motherboard connector? Unless the wires require jumbling up.. which would suck.

And even if I can get this to work, I can't connect two Deltas to my motherboard. It won't be able to handle them, and at the very least, they won't run to specification in which case they'd be about as good as the Scythe fans I already have.

This should be a lesson to me to be less presumptuous and take more time when I buy hardware I'm not a complete expert in yet.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 13, 2009)

you could get a fan controller and manually wire them up to that. or you could wire it straight into the 4-pin molex connector on you power supply (just power and ground... the fan doesn't care about speed sensors to work lol)


----------



## Weer (Nov 13, 2009)

xBruce88x said:


> you could get a fan controller and manually wire them up to that. or you could wire it straight into the 4-pin molex connector on you power supply (just power and ground... the fan doesn't care about speed sensors to work lol)



The former sounds like a great idea, but where am I supposed to find one that supports a 5-pin connector? Performance PC's doesn't have one.

The latter sounds like a dangerous idea since it's being connected to a lose cord and not to the motherboard.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 13, 2009)

Unless it fits on a 3-pin/4-pin header, you'll more than likely need to remove the 5-pin head. This can be done without damaging the connectors on the individual wires. I usually use a pin or thin paperclip.

Molex doesn't seem like a problem, in fact, I'd probably try to wire the sensor and pwm lines to a motherboard header so that it can still be controlled while being powered directly from the PSU.

<disclaimer>But then again I have several backup systems to play with </disclaimer>


----------



## Weer (Nov 13, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Unless it fits on a 3-pin/4-pin header, you'll more than likely need to remove the 5-pin head. This can be done without damaging the connectors on the individual wires. I usually use a pin or thin paperclip.
> 
> Molex doesn't seem like a problem, in fact, I'd probably try to wire the sensor and pwm lines to a motherboard header so that it can still be controlled while being powered directly from the PSU.
> 
> <disclaimer>But then again I have several backup systems to play with </disclaimer>



Hey, just because I have little experience in this particular field doesn't mean I don't have more computers than you *pouts*

But seriously, some updates.
I tried to hook the 5-pin connector to a standard motherboard 4-pin (considering the 5-pin also only has four wires), but it did not work no matter what.
I suppose I have to remove the connector and plug the power and ground properly.

But before I do that, I have to know if there is a way I can buy an adapter that will do the work without me having to get my hands dirty.


----------

